# PSE Chaos One



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Right handed PSE Chaos One, all black, in good condition. Included are the following accessories: HHA single pin slider sight, Trophy Taker dropaway rest, Limbsaver stabilizer, Alpine Archery detachable 5 arrow quiver, D loop, and peep sight. Also including a Plano hard bow case. 40-50 lbs. Draw length easily adjustable without a bow press from 24" to 29". The rest was modified by the previous owner, but still works fine. (see pictures) $300.00 O.B.O.


----------

